# Brenngeschwindigkeit NEC ND2500 - FIXED

## Erdie

Mein NEC ND2500 brennt DVD-Rs mit 2,4 facher Geschwindigkeit unabhängig vom Rohlingtyp. IMHO sollte er aber 4x schaffen. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? DMA ist aktiv.

Danke

Erdie

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Je näher der Schreibkopf beim Mittelpunkt zu ist umso langsamer brennt er. Die maximale Geschwindigkeit erreicht ein Brenner demnach nur im äussersten Segment eines Rohlings. Das bedeutet:

- Wenn du den Rohling nicht "voll" brennst, sondern z.B. nur zur hälfte, wirst du vom maximal möglichen Speed nie was sehen.

- Die Geschwindigkeit von 2.4 ist ein Durchschnittswert (Und ein guter oben drein!)

- Marketing Fuzzis lieben es mit grossen Zahlen zu prahlen, auch wenn die maximale Geschwindigkeit nur ca. in den letzten 5% erreicht werden.  :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## dek

```
# cat /proc/ide/hdc/model

_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A
```

Das "A" in der Modelbezeichnung steht soweit ich mich erinnere nur für die schwarze Blende. Also habe ich wohl den gleichen Brenner. Der sollte eigentlich sogar 8x schaffen. Da pendelt sich meiner jedenfalls nach etwa der Hälfte des Rohlings ein. Fängt mit 4x an und endet mit 8x.

 *Quote:*   

> [...] DVD-Rs mit 2,4 [...]

 

Der Brenner mag DVD+Rs viel lieber!  :Wink:  Einfach mal einen anderen Rohling testen..

----------

## Erdie

8x habe ich noch nie geschafft, kann das sein, daß der Brenner kaputt ist? Mit welchem Programm brennst Du ? Ich verwende DVD+-tools (ähm .. oder wie die heißen). Auf jeden Fall kein cdrecord ProDVD

----------

## trikolon

hi. hab den gleichen brenner und mittels firmware update auf 2510 geupdatet. 6-8 fach is durchaus drinnen.

----------

## dek

Ich brenne mit k3b, welches standardmäßig growisofs verwendet, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

----------

## Schwupi

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hi. hab den gleichen brenner und mittels firmware update auf 2510 geupdatet. 6-8 fach is durchaus drinnen.

 

Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Firmware ist, dass dein Single- zum Double-Layer-Brenner wird... (Hab auch so einen.)

so long

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann gib mir bitte auch mal den Link zu dieser Firmware, ich habe nur eine gefunden, die ein paar mehr Rohlingarten auf höhere Geschwindigkeiten setzt.

Und ich hoffe, ich muss dafür kein Windows booten, um diese Änderung durchzuführen...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Schwupi

Link: http://www.herrie.org/

Leider musst du dafür doch Windows booten....

EDIT:

Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass es auf der Seite doch ein Tool für Linux gibt. *puh*

so long

----------

## Finswimmer

Yeah. Danke, nachher brenne ich mal was  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## monophase

hi,

habe den selben brenner. brannte minus rohlinge permanent nur 2,4 fach, bei plus rohingen war 8 fach drin.

ein firmware update brachte abhilfe, jetzt brennt er so gut wie alles 8 fach.

----------

## Erdie

Oh, vielen Dank. Jetzt muß ich nur noch die Gretchenfrage stellen: Wie kann ich ohne Windows ein Firmwareupdate machen? Ich habe kein Windows auf dem Rechner drauf und das Risiko meine Gentoo-Installation dafür aufs Spiel zu setzen, kann ich nciht eingehen. Gibt es einen Ausweg?

----------

## monophase

ich hatte es extra in einen anderen rechner eingebaut, der win drauf hat   :Wink: 

----------

## Schwupi

Hier http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/ gibts ein Tool, mit welchem man unter Linux das ROM flashen kann. Ich hab es allerdings nicht probiert.

so long

----------

## Erdie

Danke, dann werde ich den Brenner wohl in den Compi meiner Freundin einbauen. Scheint die einfachste Lösung zu sein.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit binflash geht es wunderbar.

Habe den gleichen Brenner und es klappte ohne Probleme

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

@finswinner:

wenn Du eine binary firmwareimage hast, kannst Du es an <hier stand früher mal meine Mailadresse - RIP> schicken? Ich kann nur noch Windowsinstaller finden, bei denen das binary im .exe enthalten ist. Und da nützt binflash leider wenig.

danke

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe vers 1.0a gefunden und mit binflash geflashed. Jetzt geht das Teil ab wie die Feuerwehr   :Very Happy: 

Danke Euch allen

Erdie

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> [...]kannst Du es an xxxx@xxx.de schicken?[...]

 

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen Martin und editier deine Mailadresse weg. Solche Adressen sind für Crawler ein gefundenes fressen und dein Postfach wird danach mit SPAM vollgestopft.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Erdie

Hallo StiGMaTa,

danke für den guten Rat. Darüber habe ich schon nachgedacht. Die angegebene Adresse ist allerdings schon sooo verseucht, daß es praktisch keine Rolle mehr spielt, ob sie gecrawlt wird oder nicht. Aber man sollten den Typen besser keine Vorlage bieten.

LG

Erdie

----------

